

As the Sun Awakens, NASA Keeps a Wary Eye on Space Weather  - jsm386
http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-nasa/2010/04jun_swef/

======
johnl
Here are some charts on the subject.
<http://www.financialcyclesweekly.com/public/530.cfm?sd=2> The charts are
interesting but not sure about the financial links. They do seem to affect
weather patterns which in turn affect crop yields.

